# Temperature Gauge



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Couple days ago I bought a 95 240sx, and the temp gauge is not working, now bafore I start to unbolting things, what can posibly be wrong? what is the first thing that I should look at? the heater is working but not as hot as is supossed to be, does it have something to do with that gauge problem?
All help will be apreciate.............


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gerardo said:


> Couple days ago I bought a 95 240sx, and the temp gauge is not working, now bafore I start to unbolting things, what can posibly be wrong? what is the first thing that I should look at? the heater is working but not as hot as is supossed to be, does it have something to do with that gauge problem?
> All help will be apreciate.............


The temp sensor may be defective. It's located in the front of the motor on the passenger side; there are two sensors, the smaller one is the one for the temp gauge.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

rogoman said:


> The temp sensor may be defective. It's located in the front of the motor on the passenger side; there are two sensors, the smaller one is the one for the temp gauge.


Thanks man, I replaced the temperature sensor and now the gauge works now, I owe you one!

This thread can be closed now :thumbup:


----------



## gerrican (Feb 17, 2005)

*temp sensor*

i finally located the temp sensor, but im having trouble getting the cover off or can you tell me how to do it step by step please. you can email me [email protected] the black wire come off 1st or does it come off in one piece


----------



## gerrican (Feb 17, 2005)

*temp sensor*

its a91 sentra


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

sorry man, my car was a 95 240sx with the 2.4L I dunno about the sentra


----------

